# (yet another) CAM QUESTION



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

OK. I finally installed my camshaft today. The install went well, and relatively fast. I also installed stronger valve springs and hardened pushrods. The problem is, the car runs like the timing is retarded. I know I have the timing right (gear marks don't lie). Idle is ok. But when you rev it, it sounds bogged down, and it accelerate a tad slower than the stocker cam I just removed. Is this because i'm running a stock tune, or did I just choose the wrong cam?:confused 

Cam specs:
The intake duration @ .050 is 224 & the exhaust @ .050 is 231.

The intake lobe lift is .340 & the exhaust is .346 which gives a 578 intake & 588 exhaust lift with stock 1.7 rocker ratio.

Advertised duration is 274 intake & 280 exhaust.

Also:
Long tube headers and a CAI.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Gotta get it tuned, baby! That thing will wake up and scare ya!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I finally did! And scare me it does! :lol: It now runs the best it ever has. It even has better gas milage, even with the cam. The guy who street tuned it for me used HP Tuners software.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Outstanding!! I love it when a good plan comes together. Have fun!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

what are you dyno numbers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

dyno? hell, give us some track numbers!


----------



## Monaro6MT (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey listen, congrats on the cam! I'm completely clueless on cams and am looking for one for my 06 M6...What kind did you get? What are the specs on it? Thanks man...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Monaro6MT said:


> Hey listen, congrats on the cam! I'm completely clueless on cams and am looking for one for my 06 M6...What kind did you get? What are the specs on it? Thanks man...


1 really good thing to do ESPECIALLY IF YOU DON"T KNOW is to contact Ed Curtis at Flowtech Inductions. he has a work sheet in which you specify what your goals are and he proposes a couple of options. then he custom grinds a Comp Cam blank and sets you up with all the ancillary parts that you'll need. for a semi aggressive cam i got the Street Sweeper (228/232 .612/.600 111 lsa) that's pretty bad ass . he's a guru on the LSx engines


----------



## Monaro6MT (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks! Got his contact info?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Monaro6MT said:


> Hey listen, congrats on the cam! I'm completely clueless on cams and am looking for one for my 06 M6...What kind did you get? What are the specs on it? Thanks man...


Predator Cams.
Cam specs:
The intake duration @ .050 is 224 & the exhaust @ .050 is 231.

The intake lobe lift is .340 & the exhaust is .346 which gives a 578 intake & 588 exhaust lift with stock 1.7 rocker ratio.

Advertised duration is 274 intake & 280 exhaust.
Comp 
7.400 stock sized chromemoly pushrods.

I made the mistake of installing waaaaaaay under rated ls6 valve springs, rated to handle only a max cam lobe lift of .580
I had people telling me horror stories of broke springs and dropped valves, so I ordered a set of Comp's 918 "Beehives" which can handle a lobe lift of up to .600.

They were UPS dropped and sitting in front of my house when I got home last night, and gonna install them Friday.









What i've learned from all this: DO A THOROUGH RESEARCH OF ALL NEEDED PARTS BEFOR YOU DO AN INSTALL!! I found myself ordering parts at the last minute, and now I have to have to go back in the motor to install correctly rated springs. Also, a tune is a must after a cam swap. When I first fired it up the car ran like total [email protected] It wasn't till I had a tune done that I was happy. 

As for my tune, it wasn't a dyno tune, it was a street tune. so whatever my h.p. numbers are is a mystery to me. I'm open to anyones' guesstimates.


----------

